# New puppy bites



## Merle (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a puppy now 3 months old and am having trouble stopping her from biting ... any suggestions? 
Also with house training ... this has been a problem as we have had a lot of ice and snow with well below freezing weather ... I set up a " potty " enclosure with pee pads but she will only do one thing then go out of pen to do the other. I have tried closing her in for a time but all she does is cry ... any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't have any real advice sorry. Just that my puppy is 11 weeks tomorrow and is currently biting. Hard. Lunging. Biting toes, hanging off trouser legs. Barking and lunging and biting. It's mostly when we get up in the morning and when he wants to play but in the moment it feels uncontrollable. Advice I have read on here and online is basically to put them in a short time out. Good luck!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

For mouthing it is totally normal puppy behaviour and you need to constantly redirect onto things the puppy can have - so carry soft toys with you constantly and engage the pup in play with those. The message should be mouthing me is very boring and has no reaction, mouthing this toy is wonderful and leads to lovely play - so when mouthing you do your very best to minimise reactions, no jumping, screeching, waving arms around and definitely no telling off - it is normal puppy - just lots and lots of redirection.

For house training you need to be with her - so general advice is to go outside and be out with them, but if you need to use a pen because of the weather then I am afraid you need to stay in the pen with her - she is crying because she is separated from you. She does need to learn to cope on her own but that is a separate issue fro the housetraining.


----------



## Mishelle (Mar 19, 2019)

When my puppy starts biting I yelp like a dog would if they were hurt, immediately stop play, ignore them by looking away and walking away. If she still doesn’t stop I leave the room. I had an extremely mouthy lurcher puppy once, eventually he stopped doing it.


----------



## mandzipop (Apr 18, 2019)

Willow is now 12 weeks old and she's still biting. We've tried redirection, teething gel and now we're trying ice cubes. I guess it's just perceverence.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Well done for persevering. Ours was a long game too. Digby is now 8 months old and we are only just seeing the benefits of keeping going with it. We still have occasional episodes when he is very excited, but it’s getting easier to redirect or even avoid over excitement. It also really helps if all the family can do the same thing so the message is really clear. Keep going 👍


----------

